

Google Makes You Think You're Smarter Than You Actually Are - tjr
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/01/google-psychology_n_6984348.html

======
AnimalMuppet
Google also makes you _actually smarter_ than you actually are, at least when
used right...

~~~
tjr
The title is link-baity (but matches the article). Perhaps it would have been
more helpful to link to the actual research:

[http://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf](http://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf)

with the better (though I think still not quite getting the point) title
_Searching for Explanations: How the Internet Inflates Estimates of Internal
Knowledge_.

